# Japanese tackle shop in Japan



## ksong

I just returned from a trip to Japan/Korea.
I had a opportunity to visit a tackle shop in Japan and I was in awe.
Here are pictures of jigging and popping tackle in the shop.


----------



## ksong




----------



## ksong




----------



## ksong




----------



## ksong




----------



## jdusek

Man that is whole lot of stuff.


----------



## devil1824

The stocker has ocd. Lol! Thats a lot of stuff!


----------



## Roughwata85

No Corky's?


----------



## lite-liner

OK, Kil. what shop is this?


----------



## ksong




----------



## ksong




----------



## ksong




----------



## tunasniper

Reminds me of Sansui when I visited Tokyo last year


----------



## ksong

Sansui in Tokyo is a nice shop, but this shop in Fukuoka is 5 - 10 times bigger than Sansui.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

Hey Kil did not notice to many American rods being sold in that shop!!?? What's up with that!!??:spineyes:


----------



## doughboy361

Look like most of the jigs and stickbaits www.jdmtackle.com carries them and they located in Garden Grove, Ca.  Did you visit Pro Shop Mogi shop??


----------



## sotexhookset

Looks like a Racademy.


----------



## tunasniper

doughboy361 said:


> Look like most of the jigs and stickbaits www.jdmtackle.com carries them and they located in Garden Grove, Ca.  Did you visit Pro Shop Mogi shop??


Sup doe! This David, hamster1 from 360. Mogi was on my list but we ran out of time. Tsukiji was such a intriguing place that we spent 2 days there. Sashimi was OUT OF THIS WORLD!



ksong said:


> Sansui in Tokyo is a nice shop, but this shop in Fukuoka is 5 - 10 times bigger than Sansui.


WOW I can't imagine! Sansui to me felt like I was 10years old at a fire work stand


----------



## doughboy361

tunasniper said:


> Sup doe! This David, hamster1 from 360. Mogi was on my list but we ran out of time. Tsukiji was such a intriguing place that we spent 2 days there. Sashimi was OUT OF THIS WORLD!
> 
> WOW I can't imagine! Sansui to me felt like I was 10years old at a fire work stand


Did you buy anything??


----------



## That Robbie Guy

Shiet done, PROPER.


----------



## spitfire

*I love it!*



sotexhookset said:


> Looks like a Racademy.


 I love that picture you using! Wow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tunasniper

Picked up 3 inshore Daiwas. Morethan Branzino 3000, Luvias 1500, and a Custom KIX 3500. Bought a bunch of JDM jigs, under 100g for hybrid and striper fishing. At the time, I wasn't too into the offshore game yet. Only had I known....... Saw the more then enough JDM Stellas to shake a stick at.


----------



## hog

My goodness, what a place!!


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan

Those pictures are way Cool! Thanks for posting, I knew Japanese love to fish, just didn't know how much, could be one reason they are so productive!


----------



## tank8677

wow..stella with carbonfiber knob, i think i need to change my pants!!!


----------



## ksong

tunasniper said:


> Sup doe! This David, hamster1 from 360. Mogi was on my list but we ran out of time. Tsukiji was such a intriguing place that we spent 2 days there. Sashimi was OUT OF THIS WORLD!


When we went to Yokohama Jigging and Popping Show, we went to Tsukiji to eat sushi almost every day.

Mogi san at Yokohama show.









Two most famous GT fishermen in the world
Konish san of Carpenter and Fukui san of Shimano field tester.









Tsukiji fish maket









A few sushi restaurants there open 24 hours. 


















whale sushi


----------



## dc1502

Japan is awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone2374

That's a lot of cheap *** reproductions!


----------



## nikki

Any made in America products??


----------



## TranTheMan

I was in Tokyo three weeks ago and the exchange rate for dollar has been very low (75 Yens per dollar) ... I figured I could buy Shimano reels cheaper here in the States so I just spent my money on sushi and sake there! 

The Sansui tackle shop in Yabushi/Tokyo mentioned by another poster is indeed small but very nice, well stocked, very crowded little place ... the owner/manager always gave me a gift or two (small tackle bags, reel pouches) as extras when I bought my reels there. Not sure if that is a custom there, but it is a nice touch.


----------



## FISHROADIE

I have been to some fishing stores in Japan I go there from time to time for work. I have bought some really wierd fishing stuff over ther, if my wife has not hidden it all so good I will never find it again. I will get some of it out and post some pictures.


----------



## BATWING

Thats pretty cool. Thanks for sharing. From the looks of it I could spend days in there checking it all out.


----------



## BullyARed

You are killing me! My kind of candy store!


----------



## billclemens

Lived there for 8 years. Catching fish is hard unless you go to a remote part of the island or way offshore. They don't have a good sense about conservation so near shore fishing is tough.


----------



## hien361

it would be nice if there was a tackle shop like this in the states


----------



## DJ77360

It's plain to see that they are SUCKERS for fishing tackle too!


----------



## BrushyHillGuide

hien361 said:


> it would be nice if there was a tackle shop like this in the states


X2!

Wish I'd have visited some tackle shops on my trips over there; but, 15 years ago I wasn't into fishing like I am now.

Was it more expensive than here? Every time I was in Japan I was blown away by how much more expensive everything was. Just wondering whether that had changed?

Awesome pictures! Thanks so much for posting them!


----------



## GreyGoose

anything with a sticker saying Made in USA sold there?


----------



## Trouthappy

Yo-Zuris were probably $2 bucks in there....


----------

